# Porno-Abmahnungen bei Redtube: Anwalt Urman verliert die Zulassung



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Porno-Abmahnungen bei Redtube: Anwalt Urman verliert die Zulassung*

					Die Anwaltskanzlei Urmann und Collegen ist spätestens seit vergangenem Jahr einer breiten Öffentlichkeit ein Begriff, weil die Abmahnungen im Fall Redtube von einem großen Medienecho begleitet wurden. Nun wurde Urmann die Zulassung entzogen, allerdings wegen eines anderen Falls.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Porno-Abmahnungen bei Redtube: Anwalt Urman verliert die Zulassung*


----------



## locojens (1. September 2014)

Das WARUM ist egal! Nur Das "...ist Urmann seine Zulassung als Anwalt los..." (natürlich erst wenn das Urteil wirksam wird / und nicht gleich wieder angefochten wird) ist das Wichtige daran!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. September 2014)

Ich will erst gar nicht wissen was es für Exzesse im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten für Anwälte gibt, auch genannt Usa.
Dort muss es ja noch viel schlimmer vorgehen, dort wird geklagt was nur im entferntesten möglich ist, wo summen eingeklagt werden die milde gesagt abstrakt bzw realitätsfern sind.


----------



## Mendagir (1. September 2014)

Und wieder bestätigt sich die alte Weisheit: Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude!
Dann muss ich mal meinen Anwalt fragen, ob ich mit Verkündung des Urteils meine Masse an Briefen von U+C feierlich verbrennen darf


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. September 2014)

Er wollte im großen Stil abzocken, hat versehentlich die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet und damit das Ende seiner Anwalts-Karriere eingeläutet. Dumm gelaufen 

Und was lernen wir daraus ? --> You don't mess with_ pr0n_


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Er wollte im großen Stil abzocken, hat versehentlich die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet und damit das Ende seiner Anwalts-Karriere eingeläutet. Dumm gelaufen
> 
> Und was lernen wir daraus ? --> You don't mess with_ pr0n_


 
Hast Du den Artikel gelesen? Er hat seine Zulassung nicht wegen den Abmahnungen verloren.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel gelesen? Er hat seine Zulassung nicht wegen den Abmahnungen verloren.



Sondern wegen Insolvenzverschleppung, ich weiß. Aber nur wegen der Abmahnungen ist diese Kanzlei ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit geraten und genau _da_ liegt der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Bevier (1. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel gelesen? Er hat seine Zulassung nicht wegen den Abmahnungen verloren.


 
Letztendlich würde ich jedoch davon ausgehen, dass er sich damit selbst einen Strick gedreht hat. Zuviel negative Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen und den gesamten Rechtsstaat in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt. Da ist es kein großes Wunder, dass sich Staatsanwälte und Richter die Finger danach leckten, den Typen endlich in diese zu kriegen und ihm das Handwerk zu legen...

Richtig so hat aber leider viel zu lange gedauert.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Sondern wegen Insolvenzverschleppung, ich weiß. Aber nur wegen der Abmahnungen ist diese Kanzlei ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit geraten und genau _da_ liegt der Knackpunkt.


 
Jein (IMHO).  Der Knackpunkt liegt für mich darin, dass der Typ noch ewig hätte weiter machen können, wäre ihm nun nicht dieser Fehler unterlaufen. Das ist für mich das eigentliche Problem. Hätte er sich geschickter angestellt (als Anwalt sollte das möglich sein) und diese Insolvenzverschleppung vermieden, wäre er nicht weg vom Fenster und kein Gericht hätte sich für ihn interessiert.


----------



## mrpendulum (1. September 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6752863 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort muss es ja noch viel schlimmer vorgehen, dort wird geklagt was nur im entferntesten möglich ist, wo summen eingeklagt werden die milde gesagt abstrakt bzw realitätsfern sind.


 
Das Problem der hiesigen Medien ist, dass sie wohl keine großes Wissen des Rechstraumes in der USA hat. Ich denke mal, du willst auf die Klage gegen die größtn amerikanischen Tabakproduzenten hinaus. Die Schadenersatzsumme setzt sich auch von den jährlichen Gewinnzahlen zusammen. Stell dir mal vor es wären höchstens 1 Millionen Dollar ... Das Unternehmeb hätte es ohne großen Mucks gezahlt ... Bei 23 Milliarden kommt aber selbst der Vorstand in Bedrängnis und regt zum nachdenken an. Solche Summen sind für ein Unternehmen was 150 Milliarden im Jahr erwirtschaftet von Bedeutung.

Denkst du unser Rechtssystem ist besser? Ich brauch nur mal den Fall Ecclestone nennen. Der Deal war für die Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft ein purer Witz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2014)

Ein Blutegel weniger im Teich.


----------



## Addi (1. September 2014)

> Das Urteil ist noch nichts rechtskräftig



Ali, warst du das ?

Sehr schön. Wäre aber das Sahnehäubchen oben drauf gewesen wäre er in den Knast gekommen.


----------



## toxic27 (1. September 2014)

Wie machen die "Gesichtsbuchler" immer ?


----------



## manzes82 (1. September 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Sondern wegen Insolvenzverschleppung, ich weiß. Aber nur wegen der Abmahnungen ist diese Kanzlei ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit geraten und genau _da_ liegt der Knackpunkt.


 
Und was ist nun daran der Knackpunkt? Meinst du, dass das Verfahren wegen Insolvenzverschleppung sonst nicht aufgenommen worden wäre? Mit der Annahme liegst du falsch. Vielmehr lief dieses Verfahren bereits seit 2011. 
Ich denke eher, dass der feine Herr wusste, dass eine saftige Geldstrafe wegen dieses Falls auf ihn zu kommt und sich deshalb so einen Quatsch wie mit den Redtube-Abmahnungen hat einfallen lassen, bzw. auf diesen Abmahnzug aufgesprungen ist. 

Aber trotzdem: Da ist jede Schadenfreude angebracht. Was für ein ********************* das auch vor den Abmahnschreiben schon war, kann man hier nachlesen:

Arbeitsmarkt: Däumchendrehen bis zur Insolvenz? - Nachrichten Dillingen - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. September 2014)

die Strafe ist noch viel zu milde.

der Depp hat sich halt mit dem falschen Publikum angelegt


----------



## locojens (1. September 2014)

> manzes82



Das ist doch kein *********************! Das ist ein Teil der "Märkte" , die Menschen (vorallem die am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft) interessieren die Politik doch schon ewig nicht mehr. Das Pack interessieren nur was die Märkte (großen Firmen) machen. Ja kein Gesetz verabschieden welches das scheue Reh "Märkte" erschreckt. Ich habe oft den Eindruck das von "unseren tollen Politikern" Politik nur noch gemacht wird um nach dem ausstieg aus selbiger einen guten hochdotierten Posten in der Wirtschaft zu bekommen.


----------



## PunkPuster (1. September 2014)

Tja, so kann man sich viele Jahre Studium und Arbeit auch kaputt machen...
Den falschen trifft's sicherlich nicht!


----------



## dbilas (1. September 2014)

Leider ist die Strafe noch zu lasch, denn er wird genug Kohle geschäffelt haben...
Sein ganzes Vermögen hätte man kassieren und ihm zum ALG2 Empfänger machen sollen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. September 2014)

Keine Bange, das folgt noch einiges. Das juristische Nachspiel zu seiner Redtube-Abzocke ist ja noch anhängig, der Typ wandert in den Knast, keine Bange.


----------



## okam2 (1. September 2014)

Was hat der Verlust der Zulaasung mit den Abmahnungen zu tun?! NICHTS! 

Wozu dann sollch eine reißerische Headline??  


An die Redaktion: ich würde es besser finden, wenn ihr euch wieder mehr auf
eure Kernkompetenz konzentrieren würdet -> Über Neuigkeiten berichten, die
mit PC-Hardware zu tun haben.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Eftilon (3. September 2014)

Also wurde er wegen "insolvenz verschleppung" angezeigt und seine zulassung verloren. Löblich von der Deutschen Justiz Recht walten zu lassen, aber das er tausende von Bürgern kriminalisiert hat und an denen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen hat interessiert wohl keine Sau !!!!  

Amen, wir sind nur Freiwild Leute

eftilon


----------



## CiD (3. September 2014)

Warum soll das keine Sau interessieren? Du weist doch wie "lahm" es bei der Justiz voran geht. Die Sache mit der Insolvenzverschleppung wird schon seit 2-3 Jahren bearbeitet, der Redtube-Fall erst seit 1nem Jahr.
Wart mal ab, in 1-2 Jahren bekommt der Herr Urman "Nachschlag". ;D


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2014)

Guckst du noch oder zahlst du schon?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. September 2014)

als ich die nachricht gelesen habe, konnte ich ein gewisses grinsen nicht unterdrücken...


----------

